

Show HN: Milk: Automatically Applies Grocery Coupons as You Shop - gemusan
http://getmilk.com

======
gemusan
We built this app because we spend a lot of money on grocery each year and it
sucks to know that there's money left on the table if we don't use coupons.
But using grocery coupons is too much of a hassle for us to deal with.

Milk automatically applies grocery coupons for you when you are checking out
at the grocery store. No need to scan a receipt, no need to show the cashier
anything. Kind of like an easy button for grocery shopping.

Would love to get some feedback as we're actively iterating and improving.
Thx!

------
ubertaco
Looks like an awesome app! I'll be totally on board when you roll out to
Android.

How does the process of "loading" coupons onto a rewards card actually work,
though? Does it require the stores to play along?

~~~
lie07
came here to say/ask same thing.

